# Как жить после операции?



## Duboileaut (23 Апр 2009)

Сначала немного о себе. 
Ничего оригинального: латеральная секвестрированная грыжа межпозвонкового диска L4-5 справа. Лечение: 9.04.2009 оперативное вмешательство - удаление грыжи м/п диска, межтеловой спондилодез титановой металлоконструкцией B-twin. Сейчас отлеживаюсь дома, доедаю прописанные таблетки.
А теперь - вопросы. К сожалению, рекомендации, данные мне хирургом при выписке, весьма скупы и умещают на одной страничке распорядок жизни в течение 3 послеоперационных месяцев. Надеюсь с вашей помощью разобраться хотя бы в самых важных деталях.
Итак, самое главное.
1. Как лучше передвигаться в условиях мегаполиса - сидя за рулем или стоя в общественном транспорте? От дома о работы что так, что так занимает не меньше часа (машиной, как правило, больше).Если я правильно понимаю, нагрузка на позвоночник в сидячем положении больше. Но в общ. транспорте больше вероятность получить внезапный толчок, зачастую в метро просто не зайдешь без усилий... Какое из зл в моем состоянии будет меньшим?
2. Выданная мне памятка предписывает через месяц после операции "ограничить непрерывное сидение и вождение машины до 45-50 мин. Делать паузы и упражнения на растяжение." Какие именно упражнения следует делать, если время в пути превысит эти 45 мин? Предположим, я найду возможность сделать остановку. Что делать дальше?
3. То же самое - что делать на работе в паузах? Работа - сидячая. Не вопрос, паузы можно организовать. Но что делать в этих паузах? (Сразу скажу - прилечь негде; душ принять, кстати, тоже - этоя к тому, что сильно потеть нежелательно )

Есть и вопросы помельче. Например, в той же памятке отмечено, что "к концу 1-го месяца Вы можете отжиматься на руках". Как часто? По сколько раз?...

(сразу приношу извинения модераторам, если выбрал для своих вопросов непрофильную конференцию, не буду сопротивляться переносу темы в любое место, куда администрация сочтет нужным. Но эта ветка мне кажется наиболее живой, опять же речь идет о грыже, не так ли?)


----------



## kaper (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Как жить после операции?*

что то бодро вам расписали.
я сделал операцию 10-го февраля(тоже с имплантантом) и сидеть(и водить авто) мне мой хирург разрешил не ранее чем через 8 недель после операции. Так что не сильно спешите садится и за руль в том числе. Тут опасность не того что что то произойдет в прооперированном месте, а в том что вам разрезали мышцы и  они сейчас наверняка не в лучшем состоянии и следовательно не на 100% выполняют свою функцию и вся нагрузка ложится на вышележащие позвонки, что может привести к рецидиву грыжи уже в них.
Я как узнал о гимнастике начал делать ее каждое утро перед тем как вставать с кровати после сна(выбрал зарядку от др ступина).
Сейчас нахожусь на реабилитации в санатории где прохожу курс лфк и масажей и т д. Так вот тренер по лфк сказала, что первым делом закачиваем ноги и пресс - это 70% здоровья спины и постепенно даем нагрузку на мышцы спины для формирования мышечного карсета.
В понедельнику планирую на пол дня выйти на работу(работа тоже сидячая) - доктор сказал продолжать делать зарядку каждое утро и вечер и что это должно стать нормой жизни.
после 6-7 мес планирую купиьть домой профилактор евминова и заниматся еще и на нем.
вот так планирую свою реабилитацию.
кстати из алкоголя можно теперь только водку и виски.
удачи(я не доктор, все что я написал выше планирую только для себя при консультациях со своим хирургом)


----------



## djucha (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Как жить после операции?*

*Kaper*, а как ты сейчас чувствуешь себя после операции, мне просто стало интересно можно ли вернуться к той жизни когда еще не было болей, например полноценно заниматься спортом или предется соблюдать всякие предосторожности остаток жизни. Я пару месяцев назад катался на Эльбрусе, а сейчас из-за болей даже в футбол погонять не могу.


----------



## kaper (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Как жить после операции?*

доктор сказал, что забирать от нормальной жизни не будет. А чувствую себя нормально, вот только крестец болит из за того что долгое время было смещение, а теперь енто дело выровняли, но енто и к лучшему - боль малек меня ограничивает и не дает чудить


----------



## Фифа (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Как жить после операции?*

Вопрос к вам обоим: как вы себя чувствуете, ощущаете себя после операции? лучше , чем до операции? все штатно?
Мне предстоит повторная операция с фиксатором, после первой операции прошло 9 месяцев, чувствую себя хуже, чем до (к тому же, как бонус получила онемение органов таза).Обещают после планируемой операции, что хуже не будет.Но очень важно, когда я смогу сидеть,т.е выйти на работу...Я кормилец в семье.


----------



## kaper (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Как жить после операции?*

как чувствую писал выше. по поводу сидеть - енто наверное только со своим оперирующим хирургом, как разрешит так и можно будет


----------



## Duboileaut (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Как жить после операции?*



kaper написал(а):


> что то бодро вам расписали.
> я сделал операцию 10-го февраля(тоже с имплантантом) и сидеть (и водить авто) мне мой хирург разрешил не ранее чем через 8 недель после операции. Так что не сильно спешите садится и за руль в том числе...


Мой хирург пообещал на работу - через месяц, через 3 - полноценная жизнь. Но я пока и не спешу - валяюсь целыми днями на спине, сажусь только во время приема еды и...(ну, сами понимаете). 3-4 раза в день марширую минут по 15-20.
Но время идет, надеюсь, что еще две недели и все-таки пойду на работу. (боюсь, что если не пойду - работодатель решит, что он прекрасно сможет обходится и без меня :-()


kaper написал(а):


> Я как узнал о гимнастике начал делать ее каждое утро перед тем как вставать с кровати после сна(выбрал зарядку от др ступина)...


Какой именно вариант? "1-й месяц" (http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/uprazhnenija-posle-operacii-po-udalenija/)? Или что-то другое?


kaper написал(а):


> кстати из алкоголя можно теперь только водку и виски.


Недопонял? А чем,например, коньяк хуже виски? 
И вообще - без инкерманских сухих вин я категорически не согласен обходиться!
Такими вещами не шутят! Аргументы в студию, пожалуйста.


----------



## kaper (23 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Как жить после операции?*

все сосудорасширяющие напитки противопоказаны. а пи ть или не пить ваш выбор


----------



## горец (24 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Как жить после операции?*

да видать нашим докторам нету чего сказать как нам жить после операции


----------



## Duboileaut (27 Апр 2009)

*Сидеть за рулем или стоять в общественном транспорте?*

Тем не менее, есть смысл обсудить поднятые ранее вопросы по одному.

Итак: в первые месяцы после операции по удалению грыжи/диска в поясничном отделе, *как лучше *передвигаться в условиях мегаполиса - *сидя за рулем или стоя в общественном транспорте*? В моем случае, например, путь от дома до работы любым способом занимает не меньше часа (машиной, как правило, больше).Если я правильно понимаю, нагрузка на позвоночник в сидячем положении больше. Но в общ. транспорте больше вероятность получить внезапный толчок, зачастую в метро просто не зайдешь без усилий... Какое из зол будет меньшим?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Сидеть за рулем или стоять в общественном транспорте?*

Сидя в машине. Правильно.


----------



## Duboileaut (28 Апр 2009)

*Вождение машины*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сидя в машине. Правильно.


.
Выданная мне хирургом памятка предписывает через месяц после операции "ограничить непрерывное сидение и вождение машины до 45-50 мин. Делать паузы и упражнения на растяжение." 
Вопрос: Какие именно упражнения следует делать, если время в пути превысит эти 45 мин? Предположим, я найду возможность сделать остановку. Что делать дальше? А если не найду (в московских пробках иногда и остановиться - проблема), что делать тогда?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Вождение машины*

Выйти из машины, походить и присесть несколько раз, с прямой спиной на носочки. 5-10 минут.
И сидеть правильно.


----------

